# Pregnancy?



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

She also had runny poop today.Sorry if your eating but just wandering if this normal for pregnancy?


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I was told to worm a few days before I planned on mating Gracie, then again when the pups were two weeks old. How far along is she? Gracie ate up until the day she delivered the pups, but as she got bigger the meals got smaller but more often


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

She should still have a couple weeks left.Not a planned breeding so I can't be sure.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Have you had the vet do a scan? so at least you have a rough idea on how many and how far along she is, when did her season start?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Going off their feed can be a sign of labor coming on but it's too soon for that I think. My girl did go off her feed a few times- I swear she was just sick to her tummy. Doggy morning sickness?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I have know idea when her season started.This is kind of a guessing game since she was preggo when I adopted her.Vet here in town felt her belly but when I called large vet in next town I was told 175 to 200$ just to find out how many pups.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

They usually loose their apatite in the last week or so. I definitely would not worm her while she is pregnant, unless your vet tells you to do it. Cottage cheese is good. She really may need the calcium. I'd be a bit concerned about the runny poop.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

sorry just went back and read previous posts, do you have any idea when she was last wormed? if not I I would wait until the pups are two weeks before worming her


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I have no idea when she last was.I'm not even sure what ages pups will need shots and wormed?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm hoping the runny poop could be caused by the chicken livers I boiled her yesterday?But the boys each got a piece and are fine.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh yes. It could be the livers!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Worming pups is usually 2, 4, 6 and 8. In the UK we don’t vaccinate till 8 and 12 weeks but we also don’t have rabies


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

We don't do vaccinations in the US for rabies until four months of age or older 

I am with the UK on later puppy shots, too.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

PeanutsMom said:


> I'm hoping the runny poop could be caused by the chicken livers I boiled her yesterday?But the boys each got a piece and are fine.


Yeah, the change in diet can do it. We usually do beef and other good stuff for the girls when they stop eating. It always worries me when they stop. I guess it is just the natural order of things.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope that she is feeling ok and that she bounces back to normal.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

My girls have always had a loss about twice two weeks before and then it is off and on again the whole last week I usually just leave food down for her seperate from the other dogs the last couple of weeks.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Smaller meals, and more often is better.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I try putting her food in her pool and she will go in there and munch but it is hard to keep lard butt out of it.I guess his diet will start after puppies cause I have to give them the same food.Bought Eagle pack puppy today.We don't crate here so it can be difficult.I feel bad for her right now cause my follower has just been layin on the kitchen floor most of the night.She just came to see me but she just looks so uncomfortable how she lays now


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The Dam's belly is full with puppies so the meals need to be smaller and more frequent. You may need to add canned food or switch her to all canned during the last week when she is the most uncomfortable. I would be careful with the amount of cottage cheese you're giving her. Too much calcium can cause serious problems in the bitch.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks , so far I'm only mixing it in with dinner dish , although today I didn't mix it in and she cheated and just ate the cottage cheese.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> I try putting her food in her pool and she will go in there and munch but it is hard to keep lard butt out of it.I guess his diet will start after puppies cause I have to give them the same food.Bought Eagle pack puppy today.We don't crate here so it can be difficult.I feel bad for her right now cause my follower has just been layin on the kitchen floor most of the night.She just came to see me but she just looks so uncomfortable how she lays now


Give her a squeeze from me. Poor girl!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

_*I got to feel a puppy today!!!!!!!Oh yeah and *__*by the way ,*__*I'm excited *_


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

If you think her time is really close (like within a week) you can begin to take her temp morning and evening. Her temp will drop significantly about 12 to 24 hours before whelping. If you take it morning and evening for several days then you will know what her normal temp is. Should be around 100 to 101. Flirty's temp was consistantly 101 until the morning she went into labor. It dropped to 98. I stayed home with her all day and she began whelping the first pup at around 2pm. Had all 6 by 4:30pm. The 2nd litter the same thing except she had 9 and it took from around 4pm to around 12:30am the next day. As for the food, I'd just offer small meals frequently and if she doesn't eat them its just because she is full up with pups! Just make sure she is drinking so she doesn't get dehydrated. During Flirt's whelping she drank about 3 liters of Pedialyte!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

NewParentsto9 was in the same position you are in, only she had her adopted Golden 24 hours and she delivered a surprise litter of puppies. There is a lot of good information in the threads she posted asking for help, might be worthwhile reading, this is the first one she posted.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/12429-new-here-need-serious-help.html


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

OK , a thick gooey string was just hanging from peaches girly parts?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I just got her to let me lift her tail and it is a yellowish color.The boys are also putting there noses up there like crazy.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just want to wish you all good luck!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Does it reek? mine had gooey stuff before she have birth, but it didn't smell foul. Did you just call? I am in class haha it rang!!  I will step out in a minute and call you back.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

It doesn't seem to smell ,though I haven't really been up close.She was climbing up to sit on daddy when he saw it.Yeah , I called I'm also pm'ing hooch.Very wound up right now.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If it is foul smelling, that's bad. If it is just goo, in my limited experience, it's a sign she's closer to term.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You can ask Vrocco1 also, and Pointgold, tahnee, and telsmith1


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Trying to think who else breeds... welshgold maybe and mist?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like the mucus plug. All indications are go! Take her temp and see what it is

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Normal temp is 101 or so, whelping bitches often drop... I will call you in a minute. Her last pics it didnt look like she was quite ready to go. But you never know.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Thats what we were thinking but wasn't sure if dogs had the mucus plug thing.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My Saluki did have goo for the last week! At least... and all was well.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

take her temp! the mucous could be a sign whelping is near and keep the other dogs away from her...the last thing i would want is someones nose up my tush if I was close to whelping ...watch for any foul smelling or green discharge...if she is going into labour you will notice panting, perhaps nesting, her being clingy, shivering when she is closer, vomiting..if her temp is in the 97-5-98.0 range she should have pups within 24 hrs


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I just took her temp and it said 104. so I guess that is good right? I bought a glass thermometer to use for this.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's actually quite high... sure it's accurate?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If she's hot and stressed it can read high... running around, etc. Take Peanuts and see if it's the same LOL


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL , I took it again with the kids digital and it was 100.2.S I guess that is normal


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

that's more normal, a little low... gee that girl is winding us all up...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

100.2 is normal..i use a digital thermometer and use the same one all the time ..dont use glass --it can break...she needs to drop below 99.0 and stay down to indicate whelping ...mine usually go into the 97.5-98.0 range


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys , I'd be reduced to tears with an irritated vet if it weren't for you


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Flirty whelped at 99 for both litters. Keep us posted. I keep coming on here looking every so often to see if she is going into labor yet. Watch for nesting!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Temp at about 3 today was 99.4. Last night was 100.2 I think.I will check her tonight and see if we are the same or any lower .

The little booger just ripped up my toilet paper in the living room.The boys joined in and they had a blast making a mess


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like its getting close! Was she nesting when she ripped up the TP? Yes, I'd take her temp again tonight

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Ripping up can be nesting or frustration! I think we are close!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

We went to bed and she kept adjusting and kicking me in the head.I ignored that until she started digging.Then I got up and now she is asleep beside me on the floor and buddy is in the pool passed out.LOL .Not fair!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> now she is asleep beside me on the floor and buddy is in the pool passed out.LOL .Not fair!


I cant stress enough you need to keep the other dogs away when she is delivering, has her pups, you are asking for trouble if you ignore this...a mom will protect her young, and the sweetest creature can turn nasty....i have heard horror stories of bitches killing other bitches pups etc when breeders have two litters in the same room...I always keep the new mom in a quiet spot away from the others when she is delivering and has new babies...


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

How exciting! And scary! Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh yeah , I will definately get the boys out of here when she starts to have them.Last night it just seemed so funny that while she was sleeping beside me , buddy was in the pool sleeping.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

arcane said:


> I cant stress enough you need to keep the other dogs away when she is delivering, has her pups, you are asking for trouble if you ignore this...a mom will protect her young, and the sweetest creature can turn nasty....i have heard horror stories of bitches killing other bitches pups etc when breeders have two litters in the same room...I always keep the new mom in a quiet spot away from the others when she is delivering and has new babies...


 
When my Flirty had her first litter I had her whelping box in the kitchen. I kept the other dogs downstairs while she was whelping and had gates up at the kitchen door so the other dogs couldn't get in the kitchen later. After a few days the other dogs (1 female that Flirty absolutely LOVEd and Dakota, the puppies father) wanted so badly to see the puppies I - stupidly, let them in the kitchen and guided them over to the whelping box. Flirty let chelsea look in the box, no problem. Dakota stuck his big head over the top of the box to see the puppies and Flirt immediately got to her feet, puppies hanging from her, stood stiff legged with teeth baring at Dakota! She was snarling like a deranged, rabid dog! Flirt had NEVER even growled at anything before and was actually intimidated by Dakota and gave everything up to him. This is how a momma dog will protect her pups. Take precautions.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Will someone with experience be with you when she starts having the puppies?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes , I will have my mom or dad or both here.When she starts to have them I'll have to shut the bedroom door to keep the boys out but until she actually starts to have them I don't want to shut the boys out or her in.I have a single level home with no basement so most likely when I shut them out they will be laying outside the door.I do realize these aren't the perfect conditions for her to have her pups but it is still much better then having them alone in someones back yard.I will do everything I can to help her to be comfortable aside from making my boys move outside.Peanut has never been outside for more then 5 minutes by himself and I just couldn't have him feeling traded in.She will be in a bedroom without any other dogs around while she is having the babies and for a few weeks after.Won't be easy but I will make it work.Thank you everyone for your advice.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe consider a baby gate across the doorway instead of shutting the door. This way she can see out and hear everyone and the other dogs can see her, but not get to her. Typically dogs behind closed doors get very anxious.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Oh yeah , I will definately get the boys out of here when she starts to have them.Last night it just seemed so funny that while she was sleeping beside me , buddy was in the pool sleeping.


Not just when she has them, but while they are new. My neighbor is a breeder and after her lab had a litter of 12, her 20 something son had a party one night when the pups were about 2 weeks old. She laid on the pups to protect them and killed 3/4's of the litter.

They need to be kept in a quiet room and be undisturbed.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I just want to say thank you for keeping us all posted. I've never been around a birth, dog that is , and this thread is so exciting to me

I wish you two the BEST OF LUCK!!!! I really do.

Could we see a photo or, better yet, a video of her?? I know you'll be busy during the birth but could you just show us what's going on now??

AND, what's her temp today??


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

All she's doing today is sleeping.Constantly! She pooped in the house yesterday,she never does this ,and again today.Also it isn't normal poop.It is very small?She seems so tired.She isn't playing and didn't get up when I put food in her dish.I'll check her temp again shortly and post.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

OOooohhh, Poor girl! Give her a massage from me.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

She is in my thoughts... I hope her delivery is an easy one!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like she is getting ready and conserving her energy for the birthing.
I am so excited and cant wait for them to come but I am sure you are anxious and excited. 
I do like the idea of a baby gate. That way neither group will fill anxious and stess is not what she needs. But you are the best one to see what is best for her since you are there.
Good luck


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Thought I'd post some pregnancy pictures from the last few days.

This one from the 10th.Look at her back legs.LOL










This one is from the 12th.Poor girl.









A couple from the 13th.

















And from today.

















Her temp was at 99.2 a couple hours ago.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aww...she's so cute!!  I hope she pops soon! lol Is it bad that Tucker isn't pregnant but looks about as big...lmao.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet baby....we're sending good wishes you way !!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow , I need to go mop and vacuum again! My floors are filthy! LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

aww in those last two pics it looks like she's trying to squish her belly back into place lol!! She sure looks ready to nurse... judging by the size of those nipples!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

She really looks tired. I love her. 

99.2, so we're guessing pretty soon then? When is she due? Oh wait, we don't know do we! I'm not going to be able to leave my computer!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

And, we care about the Mamma not the floors, Silly!!! :no:


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

She's acting like a pup tonight! She is running after Buddy ( to bite him but still) and she was just nonstop going!I think she is laying down again.It's so weird , she slept most of the day and then went nuts!I made the boys calm down as I don't want peaches roughhousing with them right now.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We'll wait with baited breath (puppy breath?)--and hope everything comes out ok (literally). 

All our Best to you guys (and future additions!)

By the by, where are you located P-M?


SJ


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Oh how exciting!! She is precious!! So cute. She looks like a pup in the one of her laying on her belly with her back legs out


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> We'll wait with baited breath (puppy breath?)--and hope everything comes out ok (literally).
> 
> All our Best to you guys (and future additions!)
> 
> ...



I'm North of Indianapolis about 45 minutes.I added myself to the grf map.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

So how's the girl doing this morning!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> She's acting like a pup tonight! She is running after Buddy ( to bite him but still) and she was just nonstop going!I think she is laying down again.It's so weird , she slept most of the day and then went nuts!I made the boys calm down as I don't want peaches roughhousing with them right now.


This reminds me of the burst of energy we human mommy's get before going into labor. Do dogs to this too???


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oooooh PeanutsMom where are yooooou!! I'm just sitting here waiting for my update. :bawling::bawling:

When you're not here it makes me wonder......


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Peanut,I,truly,hope you have a safe and easy delivery!.
Can't wait to see some puppy pictures!.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She assurred me last night in chat that she would let us know immediately when Peaches goes into labor. 

:wavey:


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> She assurred me last night in chat that she would let us know immediately when Peaches goes into labor.
> 
> :wavey:


I guess some people have live's beyond their computer....weird!! LOL Thanks, JoEllen!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I woke up feeling sick today and went back to sleep.Just woke back up.I have never seen so much activity out of this girl.It is so strange.Even when we first brought her home she was calm and just wanted to cuddle.I'm having to stop her from jumping off the back of the couch!She kept jumping up in the bed today standing over my head.Earlier this week I had to help her get in the bed!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She's more and more comfortable w/you


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> I woke up feeling sick today and went back to sleep.Just woke back up.I have never seen so much activity out of this girl.It is so strange.Even when we first brought her home she was calm and just wanted to cuddle.I'm having to stop her from jumping off the back of the couch!She kept jumping up in the bed today standing over my head.Earlier this week I had to help her get in the bed!


I hope your sickness it just a touch of nerves & your not getting ill.
Good vibes going your way


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Any news? Did I miss an update? Good luck!!!!!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

So how's Peaches doing??? Any puppies yet?!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Still waiting.She's still having a little discharge every now and again but since it isn't smelly or brown I guess it is just part of it.She isn't being as cuddly so that sucks but she doesn't really like to stay in one position for long.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I think that Thanksgiving day would be a wonderful day for the little turkeys to show up?! think of the names you could give them.
Giblet, Sweet tater, Stuffing, Cranberry, Sauce,

just get the mind wandering?????????

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pumpkin!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

That would be kind of funny! I hope she has them before thanksgiving though.I'd like to be able to eat dinner at my moms without bringing my vultures.LOL. They have poor table manners still!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Okay, no pressure, Peaches, but if you don't have these puppies by tomorrow I am going to miss it!! Have to go do the family thing, although I would much rather sit around here waiting to hear when you go into labor. Anyway, anything happening????????


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I was wondering about Peaches too! 

Come on girl --- give up those puppies!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Add me to the list too, how is Peaches today???


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

okay I just read the post from start to finish-I don't know how I missed this!! I am waiting for an update as well how is mommy?? puppies?? You???


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Has PeanutsMom been on lately??? Last I heard she wasn't feeling well. Her, not Peaches.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I've been tuned in to hear something as well... wonder if she's in the process?


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Last time we all got anxious wondering what was going on JoEllen had talked to her. JoEllen, do you know anything?? Can anyone call her???


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know anything this time. She was in chat last night but no sign of puppies yet. Today could be different though


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

How is Peaches??????????


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry guys just noticed the thread was posted in.Still no puppies. I'm afraid you guys jinxed me and she'll have on thanksgiving .LOL .Peaches is doing good it's just been a really rough week.I'll be sure and keep checking this thread.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh I noticed this thread got bumped back up and thought there would be news...lol. I've done that a couple times. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Just checked the date we went to the vet and found out she was preggo and it looks like she could still go another week from what the vet guessed that day.This has been a very long two weeks.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update! Hang in there. At least you'll hopefully get to enjoy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Lets go for Dec 2nd! That's my SunnyRose's BD!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

How's she doing now? I bet she's really big, my pup is due Dec. 1 and the mommy is HUGE. Must be very exciting!


----------

